# (New Rep) 1st Milton Keynes + local area meet - Feb 23rd



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, this will be the first regional TTOC meet I have arranged in my new official capacity.

As such I thought I would keep it nice and simple so that we can all have an input into how you want the meets to be run in the future - so far the two we have had under Leon's stewardship have been on a Tuesday night and so I thought I would stick to that for this one.

I propose that we meet up at *7pm at The Caldecotte Arms (Bletchum Way, Milton Keynes, MK7 8HP)*

With a view to having a bite to eat and a drink around 7.30pm - I will aim to get the restaurant to section an area off for us depending upon takeup, they do 2/4/1 on a wide selection of main meals, so why not bring your partner/friend along and make them think you are really generous by buying them supper 

The plan will be to discuss how to run the events from now on, i.e do you want them to occur at the weekend instead of in the week, times, locations, Sunday afternoon drive, different setup when the summer (hopefully) comes along and it is lighter in the evenings - that sort of thing.

I appreciate that it is impossible to please everyone, however these are our meets and as such we should all have an input.

Please post up your interest and I will add you to the list.

1) Charlie & Nicola
2) Charlie 
3) Josh
4) Sav
5) Penny + 1 (phodge)
6) John - possible
7) James + 1 possible
8.) Simon + 1 possibly
9) westfield2
10) Davy - if car is mended
11) Mitesh + Emma
12) j_magic + 1
13) Keith & Sylv
14) heathstimpson - provisional
15) Richard - UKRPG
16) Nick - LuTTon
17) shao_khan
18) was


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice one Charlie  Put me down Charlie'2'!! If you need a hand with anything,give us a bell.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

1) Charlie & Nicola
2) Charlie II
3) Super Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers boys - you are added 

Cheers for the offer Charlie, this one should be relatively straightforward but I do want to mix it up a bit in the future so may well call upon you - Woburn could be a nice meet point in the summer 

Josh - No doubt you will have added some further tasty mods to your car since the last meet - I look forward to being envious 

Charlie


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Josh - No doubt you will have added some further tasty mods to your car since the last meet - I look forward to being envious


No don't be silly Charlie I'm trying to cut back  Anyway you're the Satin Black Military mod queen and I've got a lot of catching up to do 

Josh


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Hi Guys, this will be the first regional TTOC meet I have arranged in my new official capacity.
> 
> As such I thought I would keep it nice and simple so that we can all have an input into how you want the meets to be run in the future - so far the two we have had under Leon's stewardship have been on a Tuesday night and so I thought I would stick to that for this one.
> 
> ...


Nice one Charlie,

I'm in, even if i dont have the car will still come down to socialise.

SAV..


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, it's about time I came up and met you all...put me and hubby down please Charlie!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Sav - knew you could be relied upon to join in 

Great news Penny - delighted that you can make it - we can have a catch up about the idea of doing a joint meet at some point.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I may join you for this, fancy a trip out and don't think I have anything on (not clothing) that week. I've stayed in that hotel actually and ate in the restaurant, I can offer advice not to get ones hopes up.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll do me best to get to this one. Tough this month as I am on holiday next week, moving house on the 18th, but still I will try me best, so put me n' the missis down as a maybe 8)


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

denTTed said:


> I may join you for this, fancy a trip out and don't think I have anything on (not clothing) that week. I've stayed in that hotel actually and ate in the restaurant, I can offer advice not to get ones hopes up.


You'll have to park slightly away from us MK1's now you've moved to the darkside!! :lol: Be good to see you mate if you can make it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

James and John - I will put you both down and hope you can both make it 

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, this will be the first regional TTOC meet I have arranged in my new official capacity.
> ...


Charlie count me in too, will see if the missus will head along too.

Sav what you done to the car?


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

will try and make it out...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great Simon  I expect Nic will be coming along too so she wouldn't be the only woman 

westfield2 - welcome to the forum buddy and it would be great if you can make it along, everyone is very friendly you just need to watch out for Sav 

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Charlie
Put me down for the meet !!!!!!!
That is if my car is not in the garage


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice one Davy, I will add you to the list.

Are you getting a loud whooshy sound when you drive, does the power sometimes seem fine and others poor? your MAF figures are weird to say the least?

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

to be honest i dont really know with the hard top on it does deaden any sound out but hopefully taking the roof off this weekend so i will see.
well if i have to i will get my car down to wakk to get it sorted out !!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Great Simon  I expect Nic will be coming along too so she wouldn't be the only woman


*ahem* !!

:wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Great Simon  I expect Nic will be coming along too so she wouldn't be the only woman
> ...


Aha Penny but surely you are a lady :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Put me and Emma down. Use to be our local so she is def up for it.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be attending Charlie, possibly + 1.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad you are coming Mitesh and def bring Emma along 

j_magic - Welcome aboard buddy, I shall add you to the list 

Charlie


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

We'll be there Charlie,
Keith & Sylv


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> We'll be there Charlie,
> Keith & Sylv


Great stuff, I have added you to the list ;-)

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Just joined and got a TT roadster the weekend so will see if I can pop down later as something on at 7pm. I'm in Shenley BrooK End so just down the road.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You are just round the corner from me then, I live in Furzton  I will add you to the list provisionally and hope you can make it - if you see a red TTR R6VED around then flash me ;-)

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Nice one Davy, I will add you to the list.
> 
> Are you getting a loud whooshy sound when you drive, does the power sometimes seem fine and others poor? your MAF figures are weird to say the least?
> 
> Charlie


Will do matey. Seems strange joining a new forum after help running another one for close to seven years. Might have seen me in a silver MR2 roadster running around. It was highly modified with a Hass turbo set up etc. Sad to see her go but it was the longest I have ever kept a second car...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

[/quote]Will do matey. Seems strange joining a new forum after help running another one for close to seven years. Might have seen me in a silver MR2 roadster running around. It was highly modified with a Hass turbo set up etc. Sad to see her go but it was the longest I have ever kept a second car...[/quote]

I don't remember seeing it, but I only tend to spot other TT's and obviosuly 911's and the like  There are plenty of people who have been on here 7 years plus and still post regularly 

I will just add another couple of names to the list as I have had a call and pm  welcome Richard and Nick 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

What time will you be there until?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not sure mate we just play it by ear really, the last event finished around 10.15pm but that included a drive up to Sainsbury's for a mini photoshoot and we got moved on by the fuzz which was quite entertaining.

If you give me a bell on 07814 365147 I can let you know if we are still there and approx for how long when you have finished your thing.

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope your not expecting us to be criminals like you were last time [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> I hope your not expecting us to be criminals like you were last time [smiley=stop.gif]


Well now you have got rid of your red trumpets, which were criminal, we should be ok :lol:

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

touche!


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Not sure mate we just play it by ear really, the last event finished around 10.15pm but that included a drive up to Sainsbury's for a mini photoshoot and we got moved on by the fuzz which was quite entertaining.
> 
> If you give me a bell on 07814 365147 I can let you know if we are still there and approx for how long when you have finished your thing.
> 
> Charlie


Will do be coming after 8 sometime


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

We will def still be there at 8pm ;-) see you there.

Charlie


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I'm working out of the area that day, but will try to get back so should be able to make 2000 - 2030.

You can get some good pictures by the Football Stadium as well, the gloss black around some of the stadium gives an interesting back drop.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> I'm working out of the area that day, but will try to get back so should be able to make 2000 - 2030.
> 
> You can get some good pictures by the Football Stadium as well, the gloss black around some of the stadium gives an interesting back drop.


Good stuff mate, hope to see you there ;-) I will put you on the list.

Good idea on the footy stadium too, hadn't thought of that 

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working out of the area that day, but will try to get back so should be able to make 2000 - 2030.
> ...


And it's around the corner from Caldecotte. As long as the weather is ok next week as snow again today...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > shao_khan said:
> ...


We did the photoshoot last time as it will be featured in the next issue of AbsoluTTe (hopefully ;-)) but certainly if peeps want to pop up 1 junction on the A5 to take some we can do that  I did think the IKEA under cover car park might be worth a look too, as whatever the weather at least we will be undercover 

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie

last minute business trip got in the way last time :? hopefully I can make this one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

cheers
was


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Charlie
Well if you going to sell of out of date cans of pop and biccys make sure the are custard creams!!!!!!!!!!!
Maybe should look at some of sainsburys competitors :lol: 
Or maybe not have such sexual oververt conversation from RedScouse
And im travelling through europe with him ohhh help me


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

was said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> last minute business trip got in the way last time :? hopefully I can make this one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Would be great if you can make it buddy, I was looking forward to meeting the "Lighting Legend" only to be crushed when you didn't make it  I will add you to the list.



davyrest said:


> Hi Charlie
> Well if you going to sell of out of date cans of pop and biccys make sure the are custard creams!!!!!!!!!!!
> Maybe should look at some of sainsburys competitors :lol:
> Or maybe not have such sexual oververt conversation from RedScouse
> And im travelling through europe with him ohhh help me


Selling Davy  It was all free  I have asked Paul to bring some Muller to the next one he comes to 

On a more serious note, looking at the weather the snow is still coming down here, so will have to play it by ear and I will update the thread tomorrow should we need to postpone. I very much plan to go ahead at this stage 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Too right - people need to grow a pair!!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I should have my Vagcom with my if anyone needs a scan or any feature such as auto door locking etc. enabling 

Josh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> I should have my Vagcom with my if anyone needs a scan or any feature such as auto door locking etc. enabling
> 
> Josh


Nice one Josh, I am sure you will have a few takers for that  I look forward to hearing about the latest additions 

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

The roads round MK are fine,cant see a reason to cancel. Do you think the Ikea car park would be a bust as well Charlie?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> The roads round MK are fine,cant see a reason to cancel. Charlie?


Yeah I think I was being a bit pre-emptive as the snow has stopped an dhaving been out an hour or so ago the roads were cool 

"Do you think the Ikea car park would be a bust as well "

Eh?  maybe I am just too old to understand that  do you mean we should go there instead of cop haven Sainsbury's or that it is a crap idea to go to IKEA? 

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

No i mean do you think the old bill would turf us out of there as well!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> No i mean do you think the old bill would turf us out of there as well!!


Aha  I am not sure what time IKEA shuts actually, I will check and update in a min as I think the problem with Sainsbury's was that it was still open so security still around bored and wondering how to justify their existence, they trumped up some crap to get the 5.0 to pay us a visit 

EDIT - IKEA is open until 9pm in the week so we could tootle along slightly after that, depending upoin weather and what everyone fancies doing - I suppose we run the risk of the cops being called, but they were totally cool last time and let Niaz take a pic with his arm around him ;-)

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Charlie only 1 problem with ikea tomorrow 
MK dons Versus Millwall


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi guy's looking forward to tomorrow although unfortunately my Mrs has managed to find an excuse to wriggle out of coming tomorrow :roll: But I'll tell you all about that tomorrow coz it is a good excuse after all and I may need your collective help/advice.

SuperJosh, I wouldn't mind you having a look at my car tomorrow as I have a fault with a sensor and I keep forgetting which one :? plus if poss I'd love to know what my car makes BHP wise as I've always thought it a little under due to a boost leak?

No pressure if you can't though mate.

Nick (H7 TTO)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Charlie only 1 problem with ikea tomorrow
> MK dons Versus Millwall


LOL nice work Davy, I am not a football follower but even I am aware of the Millwall reputation, best keep well away ;-)

Look forward to seeing you Nick and hearing the excuse ;-) don't forget to bring those bits with you 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I nearly forgot about this... gonna have to clean the car tonight now... dam you all! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

swfblade said:


> I nearly forgot about this... gonna have to clean the car tonight now... dam you all! :lol:


LOL James, glad you spotted it, I know you did the same for SP  I don't think I am going to clean mine as it will be dark by the time we meet so no one will notice a bit of muck 

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats alright you can clean mine instead mate!

It will be nice and filthy by the time I get to you unless TheTTshop want to clean it :?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I need it cleaned! I need to get some up to date pics of her. The one in my sig is from BVF last July! Done quite a few things to her since then, that cant be seen (spacers, grill, wingmirrors, just for a start!)


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Which reminds me... anyone bringing a decent camera to the meet, to get some quality shots? I would bring mine, but I've just moved, so its packed away some where... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will we still be welcome if we're not in the TT...?? :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess that would depend on what it was!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You'll just have to wait and see..... :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course you will Penny, it will be dark so you can just hide the interloper in a secluded corner away from the proper cars 

I have booked a section of the place upstairs and confirmed it this morning  I will pop TTOC Meet on a piece of paper and stick it up so everyone can see where to go if you arrive late and we aren't downstairs propping up the bar 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Of course you will Penny, it will be dark so you can just hide the interloper in a secluded corner away from the proper cars


This is most definitely a 'proper' car! :wink:


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Charlie, unfortunately were not going to be able to make tonight, as I have to stay on at work.
Sorry and catch you later, as in fact we did the other Sunday ???
Keith


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTR said:


> Hi Charlie, unfortunately were not going to be able to make tonight, as I have to stay on at work.
> Sorry and catch you later, as in fact we did the other Sunday ???
> Keith


Hi Keith

Sorry to hear that you guys can't make it, but totally understand. Thansks for letting me know rather than just not turning up 

See you at the next one with any luck ;-)

Charlie



phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you will Penny, it will be dark so you can just hide the interloper in a secluded corner away from the proper cars
> ...


We will be the judge of that :lol:

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Its Snowing....


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Its snowing here too....

I need Ikea as well, My quattro can handle a 40 mile thrash on slippy stuff but its the other twats on the road i worry about !!!!

who else is still up for a meet or do we go another night soon ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you will Penny, it will be dark so you can just hide the interloper in a secluded corner away from the proper cars
> ...


And not much hope of hiding it either eh Penny ;-)

Fireworks anyone? [smiley=devil.gif]

Wish I could make it along to this tonight but not going to happen I'm afraid - used up all my passes for this week :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have you eve tried hiding this...??










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Dag nammit, I'm 50/50 about coming tonight now. Someones very ill on my Fiancée's side of the family, and it looks like they might not last too long, so we might be going to see them tonight instead...


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll still be coming later on :wink:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Its stopped snowing now......so no excuses :lol:


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Even though its been snowing are we still on for tonight?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Well I'm still coming. Good excuse to try out the Haldex PP 

Josh


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ill be there as Im at the TT shop now so will come straight up - seems silly not to


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

snow's stopped here now, i'll get on me way......


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, looks like I will miss this one... I've been roped into going to the MK Dons game, will be stuck in the Corporate box with some big work clients... :-(


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great to see you all tonight (as an honoured guest!)-good to see such a great turn out given the weather


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yep, good to meet old faces and lots of new ones. Must have been a record turnout 

Charlie thanks for the passenger ride, the CDA induction sounds [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Quote from Nic "So you're a once a year, 10,000 mile man then?". Which pretty much sums me up :lol:

Wasn't much fun when I tried to move my car and had no electrical power and when it eventually returned all my clocks had reset.

We just need some lighter/warmer evenings now 

Josh


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Good to meet you all last night even though I only could stay for a couple of hours...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great night - always good to meet new faces!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would like to say a massive thanks to everyone who managed to make it last night, the turnout was fantastic 20+ and it was great to see some new faces too, new faces which I very much hope will become familiar faces as time goes on.

Richard I have no idea why you think you were an honoured guest, to me you were just some git who turned up :lol: :lol: cheers for the bits buddy I needed a switch for my passenger door anyway, as Nic is unhappy that I have to control her window  really appeciate you making the effort as I know you had a long drive home.

I was amused that the Mini OC were there too, all 6 of them  I thought it only fair to allow them to share our VIP area ;-)

Was your car goes like the proverbial even with mine and Josh's fat arses to lug along, it also provided with me a good laugh watching Josh trying to squeeze out of the back seats, I would never have got in there 

Penny I hope you get your clutch sorted for a reasonable price, that Sachs organic sounds like a pile of pap to only last 20k.

I will post up about the next event soon - I would just like to get some feedback from you guys as to when and where, I am happy to mix up the locations a bit to suit everyone and it gives some a chance to convoy to the location, which can be great fun and a source of much banter upon arrival ;-)

I anticipate something towards the end of March and maybe south of MK - PLEASE POST UP YOUR FEELINGS ON THE SUBJECT so that I can try and work it to suit as many people as possible.

Thanks again to everyone who made it and sorry to have missed those of you who couldn't, we hope to see you next time.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Was it VAGCheck that your were recommending for a ECU remap last night? Like te look of their liquid display...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

heathstimpson said:


> Was it VAGCheck that your were recommending for a ECU remap last night? Like te look of their liquid display...


Hi Heath

Indeed it was Vagcheck mate - they are the Dons of the remap world and as you saw last night from the 5 peeps who were talking about them with you 4 of them have Vagcheck Stage 2 and are very happy, the 1 guy who didn't have Vagcheck is very unhappy 

Do a search on here and you will find nothing but praise for Wak and Morgan and rightly so 

Will pm you about the springs price.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent Meet. Well planned and a brilliant turn out. Nice one Charlie!!

Looking forward to next one. Def think Mid of week is best as Weekends can be busy most of the time.

Location was good as well as lots of parking and cheap drinks.. [smiley=book2.gif]

Nice meeting you all!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Excellent Meet. Well planned and a brilliant turn out. Nice one Charlie!!
> 
> Looking forward to next one. Def think Mid of week is best as Weekends can be busy most of the time.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy I appreciate that, but it is the people that turn up that make it, not the muppet that organises it 

It seems mid week is quite popular so far, just looking for another venue for next time to mix it up a bit 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

How about that pub in Salford nr Cranfield / J13 of M1.

I think its called 'The Swan' - upmarket and quite nice food. Not too expensive either.

Just a thought.. :twisted:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> How about that pub in Salford nr Cranfield / J13 of M1.
> 
> I think its called 'The Swan' - upmarket and quite nice food. Not too expensive either.
> 
> Just a thought.. :twisted:


I will check it out mate, cheers for the suggestion. EDIT just had a quick shufty http://www.swansalford.co.uk/PrivateRoom.asp looks promising mate we can have our own VIP area again here if we have over 12 people - I will get in touch and check out the parking situation 

I had also thought about the Fox Milne Harvester as there is loads of parking and it is a minute or two off the M1 so nice and easy access wise - but as a Harvester it isn't going to charm the palette food wise 

Anyone else got any suggestions for me to investigate? Flying Fox?

Charlie


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well Charles 
I have to thankyoufor taking on the role of Rep ( Brave man!!!!!!! ))
We needpics of your work outfit ( theone piece romper suit)

Lookingforward to the next meet hopefully weather will be better
get some pics next time


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Well Charles
> I have to thankyoufor taking on the role of Rep ( Brave man!!!!!!! ))
> We needpics of your work outfit ( theone piece romper suit)
> 
> ...


My pleasure mate - it makes it all worthwhile when we get a turnout like last night  I owe you a drink next time, totally forgot in all the excitement and Nic remonstrated with me on the way home 

Maybe I should bring it with me next time and give you all a bloody good laugh 

What about your pub as a meet location - is it suitable?

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Maybe I should bring it with me next time and give you all a bloody good laugh


Abso-bloody-lutely!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah Charlie 
i thought us Scots were supposed to be tight ( DONT WORRY!!!!! )
Yeah the pub could hold a meet good sized car park and a welcoming publican ( dont tell the locals)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Was your car goes like the proverbial even with mine and Josh's fat arses to lug along, it also provided with me a good laugh watching Josh trying to squeeze out of the back seats, I would never have got in there


 :lol: It was loaded with a _few_ extra kilos , maybe next time it will be a touch lighter !

Charlie , thanks for arranging a good night, was good to meet you all. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should bring it with me next time and give you all a bloody good laugh
> ...


It's on then 



davyrest said:


> Yeah Charlie
> i thought us Scots were supposed to be tight ( DONT WORRY!!!!! )
> Yeah the pub could hold a meet good sized car park and a welcoming publican ( dont tell the locals)


Davy - I will get in touch mate, could be the ideal solution 



was said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Was your car goes like the proverbial even with mine and Josh's fat arses to lug along, it also provided with me a good laugh watching Josh trying to squeeze out of the back seats, I would never have got in there
> ...


Great to finally meet you buddy, another one of the forum legends I can tick off my want to meet list  Love your lights front and rear and the kick of acceleration was very nice, I can imagine without 2 fat blokes (sorry Josh) it must feel even better. If you bung me over the part number you need I will have a check, or send me your chassis number and I can do it for ya 

Charlie


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a great night with you guys as ever and would be happy to move venues just to mix things up a bit!

Mitesh I still owe you a drink buddy... You just might have to remind me a I have a crap memory at the best of times :roll:


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

I picked my girlfriend up ready to travel to the meet with the only sat nav's being our iPhones.. Mine had 20% battery and had no clue where I was and hers wouldn't load anything past joining the M1 on AA route planner (you dont understand how much I hate these pieces of sh*te useless iPhones - this was the icing on the cake and now im selling mine on eBay) so our journey got no further than coming up the the Luton junction of the M1 as we had no idea where to head to! GRRRR [smiley=bomb.gif]

I have been in a bad mood about not be able to join the meet but hopefully will be more organised with a proper sat nav or directions for the next one!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

j_magic said:


> I picked my girlfriend up ready to travel to the meet with the only sat nav's being our iPhones.. Mine had 20% battery and had no clue where I was and hers wouldn't load anything past joining the M1 on AA route planner (you dont understand how much I hate these pieces of sh*te useless iPhones - this was the icing on the cake and now im selling mine on eBay) so our journey got no further than coming up the the Luton junction of the M1 as we had no idea where to head to! GRRRR [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> I have been in a bad mood about not be able to join the meet but hopefully will be more organised with a proper sat nav or directions for the next one!


LOL that's bad luck mate - store my number in your phone for future reference 07814 365147 we could have talked you in 

Catch you at the next one hopefully.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I will do my best to make the next one mate. 2 in a row missed! I'll keep an eye out, but dont often come into the events section. :?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Was a good night - all these boys with their modded exhausts - and you could still only hear one car in the car park (shame it wasn't even German!!!)  Good to meet some faces - I havent been to a TT meet for years!!!

Flying fox is often busy and the times i've been in its never struck me as having huge parking expance.

Hungry horse in Broughton is right next to Jnc14 - food is ok, not 5* by any means, but its got car parking and is convenient.

Cock or Bull in Stony have plenty parking behind them and aren't bad places.

In the summer the Navigation in Cosgrove / CAstlethorpe is probably worth a punt as its nice outdoor space next to the canal, and alst time I was in there food was pretty good.

There is a pub next to jnc 9 of the M1 that is 'interesting'.....


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

shao_khan said:


> Flying fox is often busy and the times i've been in its never struck me as having huge parking expance.


And they get funny about having car meets there.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers for the info guys - well the FF is ruled out then  .

I have been to the Navigation Arms a few times and the food was very nice - the car park is a bit ropey and gets pretty full when the weather is nice.

I am planning to go and check out Davy's pub as it isn't too far outside MK.

James I will try and remember to pm you about the next one  It will probably be the last Tuesday in March or that week at least.

Charlie


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheers mate. 8)


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

shao_khan said:


> There is a pub next to jnc 9 of the M1 that is 'interesting'.....


Yes but I don't think that the "Waggon And Horses" serves food... Well, not the conventional kind anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Cheers for the info guys - well the FF is ruled out then  .
> 
> I have been to the Navigation Arms a few times and the food was very nice - the car park is a bit ropey and gets pretty full when the weather is nice.
> 
> ...


HI CHARLIE,

Sorry i missed what sounds like another great meet but as explained in pm was too late for me too come.

I'm deffo not missing next one & car should look a little different fingers crossed :wink:

So come on where's the pictures/photo's ???????????

SAV...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info guys - well the FF is ruled out then  .
> ...


We missed you buddy, well I did anyway :wink: , don't know about anyone else  - there are no pics cos you weren't there  also it was wet cold and generally horrid outside so we stayed in the warmth apart from a few little jaunts up the road.

I hope to have a special treat for the next one - I have confirmed interest with the party in question and he is up for it ;-)

Still waiting to hear back from Davy (where are ya Davy  re using his pub for the next one. I am looking at the last Tuesday in March at the moment - will post up on this link once a date, time and location have been confirmed.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Next meet details on here guys viewtopic.php?f=3&t=166257

Hosted by Davy (Davyrest) at his very own pub, with a presentation from Was on his beautiful lighting upgrades - an evening not to be missed 

Charlie


----------

